# Resources On the Web



## elfiii

Got an interesting site you want to share? Post it here.


----------



## elfiii

Soil temps and moisture courtesy of Nitram4891 and Canuck5

http://www.georgiaweather.net/?content=tr&variable=XS


----------



## Canuck5

So, if you want to get nit picky about figuring out how to apply the EXACT fertilizer your soil test recommends (I don't, but), here's an online calculator.  You just need to know "what" bagged fertilizer is available to you, locally.

http://aesl.ces.uga.edu/soil/fertcalc/


----------



## Canuck5

Nutrient Knowledge

https://www.cropnutrition.com/nutrient-knowledge


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Pest management for the home and garden

https://extension.uga.edu/programs-...t-management/publications/handbooks.html#home


----------

